# CCW on Motorcycle (Holster ideas)



## Ratfink

Well. I don't plan to carry very often, but I ride motorcycle most of the time. My truck as soon as I get the new heads on it is going to be lucky to get 8mpg's and the bike gets 45mpg. Easy choice. 

But it makes it harder for me to buy a concealed holster. I don't know what will work best. It's a sport bike with a pretty nuetral riding position, if it makes a difference. 

Going to be carrying a SIG P229, or Glock 23. 

Thanks for any ideas. Links or pictures would be awesome too.


----------



## Baldy

Three ways I can think of with a large pistol is:
A. Shoulder holster. 
B. IWB wearing a long shirt outside your pants.
C. You could wear a jacket with a pocket sewed into the inside of it.
Good luck on your choice.


----------



## scooter

I carry daily in a hi-ride "sidewinder" OWB holster on my harley with a leather vest as cover and no ones ever asked if I was carrying.......but then most people kinda scurry away when I show up:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR.

You might look at the shoulder holsters by K.L. Null. They are made of a thin and lightweight polymer material that doesn't absorb sweat. They have a web site....

PhilR.


----------



## Ratfink

Baldy said:


> Three ways I can think of with a large pistol is:
> A. Shoulder holster.
> B. IWB wearing a long shirt outside your pants.
> C. You could wear a jacket with a pocket sewed into the inside of it.
> Good luck on your choice.


I like C. 
That is somethine I did not think about. I wear a textile jacket every time I go out, to keep the really hot air off of me and protect me if something goes wrong, and I end up scraping pavement.

I could even modify my current jacket.

I'll try that first, since it is basically a free upgrade, minus some material to make it. 
Wonder what I could make it out of. Some kinda of hard liner would be a good idea, so it does not snag. So I might buy a hard type of holster, and incorperate it in the jacket. Not free, but probably a good idea.

Not much point in carrying it, if I can't get it out of my pocket. :smt023

I wonder if I went to the range some, if they might let me try some on. In case the jacket idea does not work. I figure if I am not riding, I would like to just clip it inside my pants.

I am not much for high tech. Just function.

Thanks for the idea's.

I am also, not a large guy. So I am afraid if I got a normal belt holster, even if high. I would print. (Correct term right? Print?)


----------



## scooter

Yup, printing is the correct term ,HOWEVER scraping the pavement isn't....thats called asphalt surfing:mrgreen:


----------



## Captain

I ride a harley and I usually use a OWB paddle holster


----------



## Ratfink

So do you wear that on the side?

I had a guy recommend these to me too.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## Baldy

I used to wear a cut off levi jacket and I would have the old lady take the extra material and make a pocket on the left side. I am right handed. What ever you do don't use a SOB holster. There is to much of a chance of breaking your back if you land on it. Of course that's ture no matter where you have it but ribs or a hip is not near as bad as the back. I used a pocket holster and nobody would ever know it was there and I carried revolvers. Good luck.


----------



## Ratfink

Good point. Not sure I want a hard object at the small of my back if something goes wrong. Which, if you ride a motorcycle long enough, you will go down. That's just the way to see it. 

I didn't know what the acronyms meant, but I have them down now. 

I thought SOB was something completely different until recently. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Yep your going down or like my brother in law did about 3 months, he went through a Jeep Cherokee. Totaled the car and messed up his Harley real bad. He broke everything on the leftside. He's getting ready to rebuild the Harley. He's got all kinds of screws and plates in him.


----------



## Ratfink

Almost been run over countless times now. But never came close to hitting someone myself. Unless they were making a left turn in front of me. Usually if I come close to hurting myself, it's on the twisties away from traffic. 

Sucks for him. That is never a good thing. 
Did he buy the bike back? How did it not get totaled? 
Real expensive Harley? 

Sorry to change subjects, but I started this, so now I am just curious.


----------



## Baldy

He bought it back from insurance company. He had just got done building it and he had only about $7,000 in it. Frame is twisted, front end shot but everything else looks OK. He build it from ground up. So he is going to start over. INs gave him $12,500 and he bough it back for $1,000. He figures he can do it all again for about same money. It sure was a looker and it will be again. Dum chick pulled out of a drive right in front of him. He was going up US1 at at about 50mph.


----------



## Revolver

I wear the same way as I do when I'm regularly carrying. I ride a cruiser though. They seem to build those sportbikes for much shorter men than I.


----------



## Ratfink

Yeah. I have a sportbike, but it's 30 years old, and not really the tucked in position that you see on a more modern version. 
Still, I think it limits my options to side carry, or in a jacket.


----------

